# I love the Worldmark Waitlist!



## rhonda (Jan 7, 2012)

Sure, this is a silly post - but the Worldmark Waitlist has scored again!  We just snagged a 2BR unit at Rancho Vistoso for the Tuscon Gem Show vender weekend!  This is one tough reservation to book especially when you don't even think to try until about 5 weeks from travel date.

Way to go Worldmark! and way to go Waitlist!  Thank you!


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Glad you had and have had success.  I have had the complete opposit experience.  Been waiting a few months for a three bedroom at OceanWalk for the weekend after 4th of July.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jan 7, 2012)

That's race weekend and 4th of July, going to be a tough one.

KT


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 7, 2012)

Keep Traveling said:


> That's race weekend and 4th of July, going to be a tough one.
> 
> KT



Bonnet Creek has the following:

I believe Orlando is about 51 miles from Daytona.  The following is showing for July 6, 2012 for a week and a similar entry for the 7th and 8th.

06/06/2012 7 nights 3 Bedroom Deluxe    308,000 points N/A   
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room ch 

07/05/2012 4 nights 3 Bedroom Deluxe    200,000 points  N/A 

07/05/2012 7 nights 3 Bedroom Deluxe    308,000 points  N/A   

07/06/2012 3 nights 3 Bedroom Deluxe   164,000 points  N/A   

These reservations would be through Wyndham Vacation Resorts and not Worldmark.  Apparently there is a race at the Daytona Race way during this timeframe.


----------



## rhonda (Jan 7, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Glad you had and have had success.  I have had the complete opposit experience.  Been waiting a few months for a three bedroom at OceanWalk for the weekend after 4th of July.


Oh, that does sound tough: one resort, *3BR* unit, holiday period and an event period!  Could you open up the search for other unit types?  Or use multiple units if needed?

You might even want to monitor availability and snag partial stays as they appear.  We've often pieced together reservations by grabbing one night here, another  there, etc.

Edited to add: Worldmark has only eight 3BR units at Ocean Walk, right?  FWIW, if you were only looking for the weekend, and could accept other unit types, there is a 2BR HA  unit available now for the Saturday night.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 7, 2012)

rhonda said:


> ... and could accept other unit types, there is a 2BR HA  unit available now for the Saturday night.



I give up, what is a HA unit.


----------



## learnalot (Jan 7, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I give up, what is a HA unit.



Most likely means "handicapped accessible"


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 7, 2012)

learnalot said:


> Most likely means "handicapped accessible"



Thank you for the info.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks, everyone.  I'm only asking for the weekend after 4th of July, not a whole week.  I didn't think it would be such a tough trade because I didn't think that was a very popular resort.

I'm not too worried about it because I am not even sure if I could go.  I was able to trade into Marriott's OceanPointe for 4th of July week but that trade has a checkout day of a Friday.  At the time I placed the waitlist request, I thought we would be driving to West Palm Beach, but now I think we are going to fly.  If we do decide to drive, then I think I would like to stay at OceanWalk for that weekend and extend my Florida trip a bit.

I think OceanWalk looks like a great resort but I have read so many conflicting reports about how run down it is and how check-in is a disaster and a green lazy river, etc...  But to me, the resort looks ever bit as nice as a Marriott, well maybe the rooms are not as luxurious as the Marriott's but the resort seems to have just as many amenities as do the Marriott's.

What I may do, if I can't go that weekend after 4th of July, is try to book Easter week for next year.  I just hope OceanWalk is a nice resort and not dirty and worth the relatively high amount of WM points required to book there.  

Does anyone know if there is a difference between the Worldmark 3 bedrooms and Wyndham 3 bedroom units?  I see OceanWalk in RCI sometimes, even three bedrooms and thought I might even try for a trade.  But, OceanWalk is only silver rated and I wondered why and if there was a good reason it is not gold crown.

Thanks.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 7, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> ... Does anyone know if there is a difference between the Worldmark 3 bedrooms and Wyndham 3 bedroom units?  I see OceanWalk in RCI sometimes, even three bedrooms and thought I might even try for a trade ...



If it is the same resort, they should be similar.  I have seen reference on the Internet that sometimes the Wyndham Vacation Resorts inventory is in better shape than the non-Wyndham inventory if the Resort is not Wyndham managed.  Do not know much about Worldmark.


----------



## rhonda (Jan 7, 2012)

Can you actually waitlist for "the weekend only" if the intended travel dates are in red season, more than 90-days out?  I would think that this far out (more than 90-days) you would have to waitlist for a min 7 night stay.


----------



## LLW (Jan 8, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> If it is the same resort, they should be similar.  I have seen reference on the Internet that sometimes the Wyndham Vacation Resorts inventory is in better shape than the non-Wyndham inventory if the Resort is not Wyndham managed.  Do not know much about Worldmark.



Ocean Walk is managed by Wyndham Vacation Resorts, including the WM units. You would think the WVR rooms would be nicer?


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 9, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> I think OceanWalk looks like a great resort but I have read so many conflicting reports about how run down it is and how check-in is a disaster and a green lazy river, etc...  But to me, the resort looks ever bit as nice as a Marriott, well maybe the rooms are not as luxurious as the Marriott's but the resort seems to have just as many amenities as do the Marriott's.
> .....  But, OceanWalk is only silver rated and I wondered why and if there was a good reason it is not gold crown.
> 
> Thanks.



We love to go to Ocean Walk even though we would not rate it as a GC any more...we were actually there last weekend.....but it has the most gorgeous indoor pool I have ever seen!  And of course, being ocean front with a great walkable beach and lots of pools, just add to the enjoyment.

The problem is the checking in and some maintenance issues.  Lots of the units are fully owned and therefore decorated differently than the Wyn ones and WM ones...

Just go and enjoy, it is a beautiful resort and we stay there a lot, especially when short stays are needed in Florida.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 9, 2012)

Can you wait list for Bonus Time?


----------



## rhonda (Jan 9, 2012)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Can you wait list for Bonus Time?


Sorry, no.  I had to check the Owner's Ed handbook to verify ... but it clearly states the Waitlist is not offered for Bonus Time.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you for checking, I appreciate it!


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jan 10, 2012)

Tucson Gem Show!!!

That can be an expensive visit...and I am jealous.

My Father-in-law does a lot of faceting...he goes about every three or four years.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Joan.  Thank you for the info.  Maybe I will try to get this resort for next Easter week, then.  I only have access to the the WM inventory and with only eight 3 bedrooms, I bet it is a tough exchange to try for.  

I can put up with a bad check-in, especially if I know it is going to be bad.  I knew checking in to Ocean Blvd. this past summer was going to be bad, and it was, but nothing too horrible.  I was just firm with the parking pass lady about not wanting to attend any kind of meeting.  

So the pools and rooms are nice?  I wouldn't be renting one of the individualy owned units, but WM charges a lot of points for the 3 bedroom units so I would not want a dump.  But, the 3 bedroom units are all ocean front and that sounds really nice to me.

Joan, looking at the pictures, Ocean Walk looks very similar to Ocean Blvd. in Myrtle Beach, right down to the same ceiling fans and end tables.  If you have ever been to Ocean Blvd, do the two resorts compare?  I liked Ocean Blvd very much, didn't so much like the cramped feel of the resort but the room sizes were very nice and comfortable.  The pools at Ocean Blvd are pretty bad, very plain, small and built over parking garages  The pools at Ocean Walk look fantastic, maybe even as nice as many of the Marriott timeshare resort pools.  Are the resort features at Ocean Walk nice?  Also, is there some kind of beach front ammusement park within walking distance to Ocean Walk?  Depending on what website I look at for Ocean Walk, they mention an ammusement park -- but maybe it is something you drive to.





ronandjoan said:


> We love to go to Ocean Walk even though we would not rate it as a GC any more...we were actually there last weekend.....but it has the most gorgeous indoor pool I have ever seen!  And of course, being ocean front with a great walkable beach and lots of pools, just add to the enjoyment.
> 
> The problem is the checking in and some maintenance issues.  Lots of the units are fully owned and therefore decorated differently than the Wyn ones and WM ones...
> 
> Just go and enjoy, it is a beautiful resort and we stay there a lot, especially when short stays are needed in Florida.


----------

